# Daydream question



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

Just got the official dock and have a question about Daydream.

Is there any way to get traffic report in daydream? Such as Google Nows traffic to work?

My ideal Daydream would be to have the time and 'time to work' on the same screen.

Sorry this is most likely in the wrong forum








edit to add:
is there a place to find other daydreams?


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Nothing like that available that I have seen. I personally LOVE the daydream feature but there really isn't much out other outside of what is on the play store.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

